# my hp pavillion dv6000 does not boot



## jorge10205 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, ive been lookin on google for a solution, but after all i tried nothing happens, the problem bgun when the computer was on, everything froze, except the mouse, so i pressed the power button 5 seconds and then restarted, but it didnt pass the first window, i mean when checks everything, the only thing i can nothice is the "no tpm or tpm problem", even if i press F10 it goes black or to an image with rare symbols, ive tried changing the ram, switching slots, taking out the bios battery, but nothing happens, and the worst is that i cant open the laptop, is very thight assembled, so if any of you had the same problem and find a solution or knows how to fix it please help, cause a iwas dumb enough to not back up my stuff, pics, documents, etc. thanx.

By the way, can anyone tell me how to put an external avatar? i would apreciate it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Read this first: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## jorge10205 (Apr 20, 2009)

thank you, it was helpful, but if i cant get an usb floppy drive, can i update it from a cd or dvd or a flash usb??? Thanks again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

As per the link, you can have them fix it for you if your model (check your p/n or part number) is covered. If your p/n is one of those listed below then you are covered:

EW434AV EW585AV EZ472UA EZ475UA RE603AS
EW435AV EW586AV EZ473UA EZ502UA RE606AS
EW468AV EW618AV EZ474UA EZ503UA 

You can of course try to update via an external USB connected floppy drive but if your system cannot boot anymore or you continue to get a blank screen (external monitor or LCD) then it's no use. You might as well consider calling HP and have yours repaired (possible mobo repair or replacement). See possible symptoms below:

The following symptoms apply to the dv6000, dv9000 and v6000 series notebooks:


The notebook does not detect wireless networks and the wireless adapter is not detected in the Device Manager.
There is no video on the computer LCD panel or external monitor.
The notebook has no power and no active LEDs.
The notebook does not start.
The battery charge indicator light does not turn on when the battery is installed and the AC adapter is connected.
The notebook issues a single beep during boot indicating no power.
The external monitor functions but there is no image on the notebook LCD panel.


----------



## jorge10205 (Apr 20, 2009)

MMM, ill try with the external monitor, that would be the last hope, if it doesnt work, ill probably will left it for dead, and try to get a case for the hard drive or an external floppy, thanks anyway, oooo, i can hear people callin' me... you can do it!!! you can do it!!! hehe


----------

